# Sharing Our Florida



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Sharing Our Florida 
As a proud Florida native, and a people person, there is nothing I like better than 'Sharing Our Florida.' The Sunshine state has so much to 'share,' offer, the sportsmen/women of this great land. I have fished the great king fish schools of fifties & sixties. I have hunted on the grounds that are now the University of South Florida. We can no longer hunt the vast USF campus; in addition, the huge king fish schools now exist only in memory; memories long gone, but never forgotten. 
Even today, today with Florida's huge population explosion, the Sunshine state has so much to offer. Our deer, turkey, and hog hunting opportunities remains outstanding. And then there is fishing. To say that Florida fishing is good would be a huge understatement. I have been fishing Florida's Middle Grounds and vicinity, on first the Florida Fisherman l, and now ll, for over forty years. Then, as now, the fish boxes are often full. Sharing the stories, adventures, of stuffed fish boxes has become a dream come true for me; payback for the honor of living a lifetime in Paradise. Last week my 'dream' was cut short due to medical reasons. A consequent CAT scan revealed fluid in my lungs, as well as a hernia next to my kidney on the right side. My doctor prescribed a very strong antibiotic therapy that appears to be working. Hopefully I will very soon once again be able to share Our Florida with you. I was forced to miss last weeks overnight Florida Fisherman ll adventure. Regardless, thanks to fellow Florida natives, Captain Dylan Hubbard, and the Florida's fishing Coach, Mr. John Martin, for providing the following pictures of yet another outstanding trip. 
Captain Dylan Hubbard:

M. John Martin is an expert's expert. He has been fishing Florida waters, both commercially & recreationally, for decades. John is always more than willing to share his vast knowledge. Mr. John Martin can make a good fisherman a great fisherman:



Mr. John Martin leads by example:

The gags are hot, and, as the weather cools, gag fishing will explode:



The red grouper fishing remains hot:

Want to learn how to limit-out on mangrove snapper? See John:


Want to learn more about trolling? Watch Ed. This expert of experts will catch more fish trolling than the rest of the boat combined:

Hopefully, if health and mother nature permits, I will soon have a first hand report and video to share. As of now the health continues to improve, and the long range weather forecast looks fantastic. 
Please follow along, or, better yet, join us in sharing what the Sunshine state has to offer. 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## lostsmenfive (May 31, 2009)

Get healthy my friend. :thumbsup:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Giving it everything I have. Going to the doctor again tomorrow. Will share everything. Thanks for caring.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Bob.....I’ve been following your posts on PFF for several years and have been awed by your photos/videos. Just when it looks like nothing is happening on PFF I run across another one of your videos that get’s me motivated again. I can’t imagine not continuing to see your motivational video’s. I’ve got my own boat and have planned to trailer to Appalachacola and launch South to the middle grounds but just hasn’t happened yet. I think l’ll just drive to your location and take one of your trips and experience things first hand. My best wishes for a speedy recovery and hope that it won’t put you out of commission too long. All my best. Sending prayers from AL.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Thank you so much!*

Thank you so much. My doctor's are providing the best of care. I am getting stronger every day. At 75 it takes much longer for me to recover. Hope to get back on the water & in the field soon. Not sure when my doctors will release me. I also have a really big wild boar hunt planned for 12/5, 6, 7. I love hunting as much as fishing:

Sir, it will be a great honor to welcome you to the Florida Fisherman ll. Please let me know when; want to make sure I am there. I will feature you & all the fish you are going to catch in my report. Thanks again! Sir, I need all the support I can get.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Hope your well and back on the water soon Bob ! Can't wait to read your next awesome report.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Hope to be back soon.
Guy/girls, as much as I want to once again get back to sharing what our great state has to offer, my doctors say differently. Found out I have pneumonia. It's responding well to medication. As of now we do not know of any other problems. I have another CAT scan scheduled for 10/31. This time will be with contrast. 
Hope to be back soon. Please say a little prayer for me. 
Thanks! and best to one & all Bob H.


----------

